# Newbie



## nat45928 (May 8, 2010)

Hi,

Ive never built a computer before but i would like to attempt it if i can assure a few things. Ive been looking at getting a new computer for personal and business use and i have been looking at some dell laptops (i like the idea of portability and have had good luck with their computers) and if i can get a desktop with better specs for a lower price then i might go that route.

1. Budget: 2000-3500

2. Brands: I havent had great luck with Amd but i might give them a shot.

3. Multitasking: yes, heavy mutitasking

4. Gaming: not a lot of games maybe a few small ones here and there.

5. Calculations: Adobe after effects, Photoshop, heavy media encoding, main purpose of this computer.

6. Overclocking: No plans as of now.

7. Storage: Media and id like to have at least 500GB-1TB

8. Legacy Support: nope. 

9. Operating System: 64 bit required, win7 preferred

10. Case: size isnt a huge issue just nothing massive.

11. Accessories: nope.

12. Recycled Components: nope.

13. Monitor: I planed to use my 32" visio HDTV

14. Stores: nope.

15. Location: USA

Also as a note I need lots of RAM (after effects) so i need about 8GB-12GB to run easy, the more the better.

thanks!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have a look over this the Video card is upper midrange well suited to Aftereffects short of a Quadro or FireGl card which are terrible at gaming but good for encoding and rendering and antialias drawing as in Cad.

I'm not a big fan of filling all the ram slots on a board but to get decent 4gig sticks is still way overpriced yet. With 6 sticks you won't get the 1600 speed but the low timings on these at 1333 make it worth it.

Link	Disc	List	Rebate	Cost After Mir
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Deals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID= i7 930	$288.99 $288.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Deals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID= P6T Deluxe V2	$289.99 $289.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227422 OCZ 6 x 2gig DDR3	$360.00 $360.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Deals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID= WD black 750GB x2	$79.99 $159.98
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119068 Coolermaster CAC T05	$49.99	$10.00	$39.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102873 HD5770 Video Card	$174.99 $174.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006 Corsair 750TX	$109.99	$10.00	$99.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116758 Win 7 64bit Pro	$139.99 $139.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Deals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID= DVD Burner	$21.99 $21.99

$1,515.92	$20.00	$1,575.91


----------



## nat45928 (May 8, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> Have a look over this the Video card is upper midrange well suited to Aftereffects short of a Quadro or FireGl card which are terrible at gaming but good for encoding and rendering and antialias drawing as in Cad.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of filling all the ram slots on a board but to get decent 4gig sticks is still way overpriced yet. With 6 sticks you won't get the 1600 speed but the low timings on these at 1333 make it worth it.
> 
> ...


wow.... Thanks! that was fast, how hard would you say this would be to put together? im new to this so im not to sure on everything. The graphics card looks fine to me. O and one other thing, what about a blu-ray drive? Ive been looking at getting one in a computer vs buying a blu-ray player.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Add this as a Player > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827140046

If you want a BR burner this> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827129051
So for I'm not real impressed with the BR Burners dependability, the players seem to do Ok, I would add either as a second DVD drive and use just for BR because a straight DVD burner is so much cheaper to replace.

It's not hard to assemble there are a lot of videos and articles around, and this is a pretty straight forward build.

> http://techreport.com/articles.x/13671


----------



## nat45928 (May 8, 2010)

It didn't seem to hard, basically just plug everything in. I think I would agree with your opinion after reading the reviews about a blu-ray burner.

Would this work for a media card reader? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820300608


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes that is a decent card reader.


----------



## nat45928 (May 8, 2010)

ok, thanks for all the help. I was looking at a coupple other up grades and i think they will work together but wanted to make sure.

Processor
Motherboard
Ram (same as before)
Hard drive
Case
Video card (same as before)
PSU (same as before)
OS (same as before)
Disk drive
Card reader

I think that's everything. Again, thank you for all the help. ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

All's good but the for the price the Gulftown really isn't worth it, the performance increase over the 930/950 just isn't all that noticeable especially with a slight OC on either CPU.


----------



## nat45928 (May 8, 2010)

Ok, I was looking at it for the 2 extra cores for multitasking.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The software has not caught up to 8 threads(hyperthreading) on the 930 let alone 12 on the gulftown.


----------



## nat45928 (May 8, 2010)

thats true, but im looking a little into the future as well, id like this to last me a while.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

By that time that CPU will be $75 on Ebay


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

By the time software has advanced that far that CPU will be obsolete.
12 Cores is all about the hype.


----------



## nat45928 (May 8, 2010)

ok, i think im going to go with my other set up for the usb 3 and sata 3 but with a 960 in it vs the 980x.


----------



## nat45928 (May 8, 2010)

Sorry to bring this thread back from the dead but here's my final build. I think everything checks out but just wanted to make sure. i wasn't sure on the ram when i checked the asus website because all i could find was ram with the same timing but in a smaller amount, 4 GB vs 12 GB. is that alright? Thanks for all the help guys! ray:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You could cut back on the power supply, the Quadro is not overly power hungry, 650 would do fine.

The ram is fine, but with 6 sticks don't try for 1600 speeds, 1333 will work fine however.


----------



## nat45928 (May 8, 2010)

ok, so when i set up the bios i would set the ram to the 1333 setting not 1600 correct?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It will most likely default to 1333.


----------



## nat45928 (May 8, 2010)

ok, anything else i should know about before i dive in?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Dive away


----------



## nat45928 (May 8, 2010)

ok, made the purchase, so hopefully all will go well, if it doesnt, ill post back here. Thanks a ton! ray:ray::grin::grin:


----------



## nat45928 (May 8, 2010)

well.... got it all together and up and running, it idles at about 45 which i think is a little on the warm side, im going to try redoing the cpu fan because it feels like it will never go on right.... and it seems like if i leave it on for a while it wont post. :4-dontkno but other than that alls good windows is installed and watched Sherlock Holmes on blu ray last night no trouble. :grin::grin:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you remove the cooler you'll need to clean off the thermal paste and replace it with new.
Any air trapped between the two will cause voids and heat issues.
http://www.arcticsilver.com/methods.html


----------



## nat45928 (May 8, 2010)

ok, so do you think its over heating and thats why its not posting?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It won't boot now?
Just to make sure the definition are correct post is the start up routine before entering the operating system or the point which you enter the Bios setup pages.


----------



## nat45928 (May 8, 2010)

never mind, its fine now, i think it was the way my tv was detecting the input. its just running a little warm, im going to redo the thermal paste and see if that helps, thanks for all the help!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear, let us know how you make out with the paste.


----------



## nat45928 (May 8, 2010)

so this is what i need, right? and how would i clean off the cpu and fan?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes that's it, I used 90% alcohol like you get at a drug store, the strongest they have.
and a clean coffee filter as a wiper.


----------



## nat45928 (May 8, 2010)

Just put a little rubbing alcohol on the coffee filter and just rub the old paste off?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's the idea, not too wet you don't want it running down into the socket, wipe it dry to remove as much as possible, then refold and dampen the filter to clean.


----------



## nat45928 (May 8, 2010)

so i redid the paste last night closed up the case and fired it up and let it sit for an hour. the temps started at 31 then climbed to 42 then leveled off at 40.5

i think that will be ok for now but i see a cooler upgrade in my future. also ive been watching my gpu temps and there right around 50 degrees, i opened some pci covers to try and vent the air but is there a reason its so hot?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

GPU's run hotter then CPU's 50c is ok.
The CPU temps look good.


----------



## nat45928 (May 8, 2010)

ok, good deal, thanks for all your help! ray:ray::grin::grin:


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

GPU can get way hot- I've had my 9800GTX to 100°C before..I would NEVER remotely try that on a CPU. CPU's max out around 65-70 because having problems.


----------



## nat45928 (May 8, 2010)

ok, one last question, i was looking at cpu-z and speed fan last night and i noticed that it says that my cpu is at say 35 but when it lists the individual core temps it says 45, is that right?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The cores will always be hotter then the top heat spreader.


----------



## nat45928 (May 8, 2010)

ok, just making sure, i noticed with core temp the temps seemed to be averaging to about 40. I just dont want to burn it out. :tongue: But thanks for the help!


----------

